
Cooperation and corruption - merraksh
http://nectuntblog.wordpress.com/2015/09/20//cooperation-and-corruption
======
eevilspock
I think this is a very weak experiment. Players colluding in an experiment, a
game at that, where some researchers clearly have a budget to give away is not
the same as people colluding to rip off their fellow citizens.

I say this as someone who thinks corruption is rampant and needs to be better
addressed.

The game needs to be designed so that someone else gets hurt. For example,
there could be a third participant C who rolls the die only once, and the roll
is not revealed until the end. Each of the players receive the roll amount any
time their roll matches either of the other two players, and double that
amount when all three match. In this game design:

\- C has no opportunity to cheat.

\- The more A and B cheat, the less C gets (unless C happened to roll a six)
and given how the cheating went in the original game, likely near nothing.

\- If A and B don't cheat, instead of the near 100% success possible though
cheating, they will on average match another player 1/3 of the time. They will
make less, but C has an equal chance of getting a similar amount of money.

This if off-the-cuff. I'm sure with more thought an even better game can be
designed.

